
The Hard-Luck Texas Town That Bet on Bitcoin–and Lost - realshadow
https://www.wired.com/story/hard-luck-texas-town-bet-bitcoin-lost/
======
anm89
It doesn't appear that this town bet or lost anything minus some
administrative time which is a fairly standard risk for any big development
project.

~~~
jraedisch
Seems also they bet on Bitmain, not on Bitcoin, which is arguably recovering
better.

